# The Rabbit TDI Project Part 13: The End (for now)



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

The Rabbit TDI Project
Part 13: Summary till now

or: Gotta go pay the thing off.


New cars are expensive. No matter which way you look at it, buying 
a new car costs more than an old car that's paid for. Buying an engine fron a new
car to put into an old car can also be expensive.

The job of installing an ALH TDI into a Rabbit is as complex as installing
a 1.8T engine into a Rabbit. The expense is probably about the same as well.

I did all of the work myself, with the exception of the welding and the exhaust.
Every little wire and filter and hose and bolt was installed by me. I'd hate to 
think what a shop would charge to do the same job. Probably figure engine and parts
cost multiplied by 1.5. But I'm just saying, I really don't know.

So how much do I have tied up in this thing? At this point, I'm not really sure.
I haven't added up all the bills. The engine was ~4000 CDN, the cluster was ~700 CDN,
other misc parts could easily add up to another ~1000 CDN.

Anyway you look at it, it's not cheap, but it's less expensive than a new TDI G/J/NB.

I really enjoyed this project. There ended up being quite a bit of mechanical and a 
heck of a lot of electrical, but the whole thing went togeather quite well. I mean,
it looks damn good. It's fun to drive.

I brought the engine home in September 2002.
I first drove it mid-march 2003. I didn't go nuts working late every night, and to be 
honest, there were a few weeks where I couldn't bear even looking at the thing, but all
said and done, it could've been alot worse.

Am I done yet? No.

As it stands right now, I have a pair of seats currently being recovered,
and last weekend I installed an 020 tranny with a 3.42 final, bolt kit, circlips,
and 80% Velocity/Pelolok shims.


Issues to resolve:
-glow plug relay not functioning. <== not my fault. The wiring diagram for the 2002
ALH in the Bentley was wrong. I know how to fix it, I'm just waiting for the bits.

Stuff left to do:
-bodywork and paint
-rear disk brakes, upgraded front brakes
-wheels
-rear roll pan
-tonneau cover
-02A TDI tranny

There may be a few other things, but that will all come with time.
As it stands, the TDI is my daily driver, and I currently have about 10000 kms
on it.

As for the "Rabbit TDI Project" series, I'm pretty much done for now.
Maybe I'll post more when the stuff left to do is done.


-Dave


before:









after:









Part 1: Introduction
Part 2: Installing the Engine
Part 3: Transmission
Part 4: Wiring 1
Part 5: Speedometer and Cluster
Part 6: ImmobilizerIII
Part 7: Drive By Wire
Part 8: Intercooler
Part 9: Intake and Exhaust
part 10: MFA and Cruise Control
Part 11: The Dash
Part 12: The Little Things
Part 13: The End (for now)
Part 14: 6spd transmission and brake upgrades
One Year Later
Dyno results
Who Needs a VR6
TDI Rabbit


----------



## ST33LR4T (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 13: The End (MrDave)*

congrats on the project...ive been reading as youve gone and youve done an amazing job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kryptonkal (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: The Rabbit TDI Project Part 13: The End (ST33LR4T)*

Dave...Ive said it before, and Ill say it again...I love the caddy. Cant wait to see it complete. And in regards to the amount you have into it...its not all that bad. Considering that once complete, you will have a better-than-new caddy, as well as a vehicle that is possibly better than most new cars. Looks great. Sent IM about the seats. They look sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

